# Uh oh, sick puppy!



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

Oh, poor Des! He looks pitiful and has a right to after what he's been going through. Sending get-well thoughts and prayers his way. :flowers:


----------



## Salukie (Dec 18, 2009)

Aww.. Poor Desmond! 
We have lots of Parvo going around here... I hope that's not what Desmond has!! :scared:

Did he eat something he wasn't supposed to?

I hope he recovers soon!!


----------



## 1Jurisdiva (May 4, 2010)

Poor Desmond - feel better soon!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Poor guy! Prayers going up for your boy! Hope he is all better in the blink of an eye!!


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

Thanks for the good thoughts!! I think they're helping  He took a nice, long nap and hasn't thrown up or had any problems since this morning. He even tried to play with me a second ago! Woo!  Lets hope this keeps up. I think the chicken & rice is good for him, he's enjoying it and it seems to be giving him some much needed energy. 

We're pretty sure he got into some bad food out of the garbage or something, or just ate something he wasn't supposed to. My mom gave him some steak to chew on the other day, and it was kind of burnt (and on a bone, despite me telling her not to). We think that could have caused the upset, but not sure.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Poor guy - BIG hugs kisses from our home to yours!

He is till such a sweetie even sick and I cannot believe how much he has lightened up again!


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

Poor boy..if he starts being sick again may want to check in with a vet just for a checkup to be sure. If he's starting to play again then it probably was just some bad food and he had to get it out of his system. It sounds like he has! 

Poor guy..I know i don't feel well when i have an upset stomach


----------



## Rosary94 (May 17, 2010)

Aww, poor Desmond! Feel better, big guy.  

When Ted feels mopey (usually after a visit from the vet if he received some shots), I let him sleep with me, but once he feels better, bye bye doggy!

Desmond looks huge to sleep in his mommy's bed, though, lol. Did you find out what made the poor guy so sick?


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

Big poodle hugs from Lacey and me!!


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

Alright! Just as we'd hoped, Desmond is feeling MUCH better now. We were really hoping he would be better by this afternoon, or we'd be at the vet. He has been bounding around since noon or so. His little tail is up, and he's been playing a lot. He's back to his old self!  

We're still gonna play it safe, though. Taking him out often, encouraging him to drink, and still keeping him on a chicken/rice diet for today. We'll start mixing his food back in tomorrow morning. 

I'm pretty sure it was the positive vibes y'all are sending. It's the only explanation for his speedy recovery!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Just saw this thread--am I ever glad to hear Des is doing better! He's such a darling boy. I am _so sorry_ he felt so lousy for a while there! (And that you had such unpleasant "extra housekeeping chores"!) Hope you can both return to your normal routines. And it's very smart of you to plan a phased-in transition back to his regular food. Just so happy to know he's zooming around again like a happy, healthy poodle should!


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

:smile:I am so glad Desmond is doing much better! Yaaayyyy!


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Poor baby , 
Hope he feels well soon.
For explosive diarrhea due to upset stomach my vet gives me Metronidazole.
It works like a charm.


----------



## flufflvr (Mar 20, 2010)

So glad he's doing so much better! Being sick is much better as a memory, firmly in the past!


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Oops, sorry, didnt real all posts.
Glad your boy is feeling better.


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

Poor pupper. Glad he's feeling better!


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

So glad to know that he's feeling better. 

Healing vibes from me and Nickel~


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

So glad he is feeling better - Poppy has had a squidgy tummy this week, but I think it was a bug. She was absolutely fine, till 3 am or so each morning - when the least said the better. I sympathise, it is bad enough with a toy!


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

Aww, fjm, sorry your baby was sick too!! ): It's absolutely no fun to see your puppy feeling miserable and not being able to do much about it. Is she feeling better now?


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

She is fine, thanks Birdie. She didn't seem to feel ill - just BE ill, if you understand what I mean! I have nearly got all the bedding, towels, duvet, etc, etc washed and dried ...


----------

